# Snap n Go Stroller Frame + Maxi Cosi infant seat?



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know off-hand if the Snap N Go frame accepts a Maxi Cosi Mico infant seat?

We didn't buy the travel system set-up, we use the sling/wrap more than a stroller. But I think I'd like to have the option of using the stroller (shopping with a baby in a wrap when you're trying to find shirts/bras for yourself, not so easy haha) but don't want to buy a Quinny stroller (the only one that accepts our infant seat) and she's just not big enough to sit in the main seat of any stroller yet.

Having a stroller option might be nice too since it's pretty bitter here in the winters and the Snap N Go would be a cheap way to get her IN to the stores/mall/whatever and then I can put her in the sling when she wakes up.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone knows if this frame is compatible with the Maxi Cosi seat.

Thanks for any help


----------

